# Funny celebrity caricatures and digital art



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Can you guess the who the pic is?.....join in and add your own to let us all guess....just more daily fun 

1.
1.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

2.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

3.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

4.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

5.


----------



## Devi (Oct 8, 2020)

I forget
Jennifer Aniston
The guy from ... Fargo?
Samuel L. Jackson
Tom Cruise


----------



## Pepper (Oct 8, 2020)

You forgot Liam Neeson.
I forgot #3


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Devi said:


> I forget
> Jennifer Aniston
> The guy from ... Fargo?
> Samuel L. Jackson
> Tom Cruise


All correct Devi.....just #3 to guess


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> You forgot Liam Neeson.
> I forgot #3


Correct Pepper ....#3 first name starts with S; last name with a B....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

6.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

7.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

8.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

9.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

10.


----------



## Devi (Oct 8, 2020)

6. Angelina Jolie
7. Duane The Rock Johnson
8. Robert DeNiro
9. Donald Trump
10. Jack Nicholson


----------



## Devi (Oct 8, 2020)

By the way, these pics are nicely done.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Devi said:


> By the way, these pics are nicely done.


All correct Devi and I agree, they Are very creative, and accentuate the biggest features on the celeb's faces and heads .....just too funny


----------



## Pinky (Oct 8, 2020)

#3. Steve Buscemi - I think that's how the name is spelled.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Devi, # 3 is Steve Buscemi who did play in Fargo.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Pinky said:


> #3. Steve Buscemi - I think that's how the name is spelled.


You're right Pinky


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Can't put my finger on who that is Marg, hmmmm.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Can't put my finger on who that is Marg, hmmmm.....


ROFLMAO!

After posting it, Pops, I had to look up the name!


----------



## jerry old (Oct 8, 2020)

No 13 is Mr. Rogers-right?
Could be the Deli Lima too?
Sister Teresa?
Still guessing

Great caricatures


----------



## jerry old (Oct 8, 2020)

Have no idea who # 19 is, kind of an every man, familiar, but, looks like an Asst Vp in a company.  Plays innocuous  roles in movies/tv?

Good stuff Pops and Sturr, you have more?


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2020)

Great!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

jerry old said:


> No 13 is Mr. Rogers-right?
> Could be the Deli Lima too?
> Sister Teresa?
> Still guessing
> ...


Hahaha there is No #13 Jerry and your other two guesses just cracked me up, lol....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Have no idea who # 19 is, kind of an every man, familiar, but, looks like an Asst Vp in a company.  Plays innocuous  roles in movies/tv?
> 
> Good stuff Pops and Sturr, you have more?


Hahahha, again Jerry.....there is no #19 and I think your descriptions above are getting warm! I have lots more to guess on


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Is this Daniel Craig (James Bond guy)??


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

11.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

*12.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

*13.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 127038
> 
> Is this Daniel Craig (James Bond guy)??


You guessed him, pops!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

11. Adam Sandler
12. ?
13. Carlos Santana?


----------



## jerry old (Oct 8, 2020)

Adam Sadler ( and Jim Carrey)  leave me edgy


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

I know #12, but just can't spit out her name.

At least I think I know her name...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> 11. Adam Sandler
> 12. ?
> 13. Carlos Santana?


You got em' Marge....lets see if somebody guesses #12.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

14. 



15.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 8, 2020)

12 is Jennifer Garner


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 8, 2020)

14 Clint Eastwood
15 Donald Sutherland


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks for numbering them Marg to keep us on track xo......

Is #14 Clint Eastwood?......and #15, oh crap, can't remember his name....having a senior moment, lol....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> 12 is Jennifer Garner


You got it @C'est Moi!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> 14 Clint Eastwood
> 15 Donald Sutherland


You guessed them!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Thanks for numbering them Marg to keep us on track xo......
> 
> Is #14 Clint Eastwood?......and #15, oh crap, can't remember his name....having a senior moment, lol....


C'est got him... Donald Sutherland.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

*16.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

*17.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 8, 2020)

16 Bill Murray
17 Bruce Springsteen


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

*18.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> 16 Bill Murray
> 17 Bruce Springsteen


Right again ....hope you're having fun with this......


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

*19.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

20. 



And no, it's NOT Senior Forums member, FM. LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Right again ....hoping you're having fun with this......


18 is Melania Trump?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *19.*
> 
> View attachment 127049


Jay Leno and Conan?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

*20.*




Aunt Marg said:


> 18 is Melania Trump?


Bingo, you got it Marg.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Jay Leno and Conan?


Are they too goofy and distorted looking? hahahhha.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

21.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Is that Stan Laurel?......man Laurel and Hardy were so retarded, ooops, I mean mentally challenged for comedy's sake and sooooo funny!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Are they too goofy and distorted looking? hahahhha.....


They're perfect! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Is that Stan Laurel?......man Laurel and Hardy were so retarded, ooops, I mean mentally challenged for comedy's sake and sooooo funny!


You guess him, Pops!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

#21 is a former president, I think


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> #21 is a former president, I think


ROFLMAO! 

Nope!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *20.*
> 
> View attachment 127051
> 
> Bingo, you got it Marg.....


Barbara Streisand.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

22.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

23.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Barbara Streisand.


Right again....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Wow I am bad at guessing them....have no idea who 22 and 23 are, duh......


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Wow I am bad at guessing them....have no idea who 22 and 23 are, duh......


Let me know when you give up, Pops! LOL!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

Since nobody else is here to guess, just tell me, please!!!!!......lol.....

Oh wait, is it George C. Scott????....#21? and, 22 and 23 are actors right? I've never been a big movie buff but the rock n' roller bands I can guess quickly....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Since nobody else is here to guess, just tell me, please!!!!!......lol.....
> 
> Oh wait, is it George C. Scott????....#21? and, 22 and 23 are actors right? I've never been a big movie buff but the rock n' roller bands I can guess quickly....


You got 21, Pops! George C. Scott he is! 

22 is Boris Karloff
23 is Ron Perlman


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 8, 2020)

And now that I look at em', it surely matches their real faces! Gonna leave now to watch a t.v. show....this marathon was fun Marge....
maybe tomorrow we can pick up where we left off and others will join in the mix....good nite my friend


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 8, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> And now that I look at em', it surely matches their real faces! Gonna leave now to watch a t.v. show....this marathon was fun Marge....
> maybe tomorrow we can pick up where we left off and others will join in the mix....good nite my friend


It sure was fun Pops!

Yes, tomorrow sounds good!

Wishing you a good night and sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## jerry old (Oct 8, 2020)

boris karloff (frankenstein)
and a action star who usually plays a heavy-oh well, why not it is King Kong


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2020)

...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

*24.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

*25.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

*26.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

*27.*


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2020)

Daniel Craig or a mouse of some sort.


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2020)

26 Julia Roberts


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

Tish said:


> 26 Julia Roberts


Yep it is Tish


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

Tish said:


> Daniel Craig or a mouse of some sort.


He was already guessed.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

*28.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

*29.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

*30.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

24. Keith Richards
25. Julia Louis Dreyfus
26. Julia Roberts
27. Rodney Dangerfield
28. Luciano Pavarotti
29. Madonna
30. Jimmy Carter?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

31. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





32. 



33. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




34.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2020)

Is 31 Anthony Quinn ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Is 31 Anthony Quinn ?


You guessed right, Sassy! AQ it is.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> 31.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I think the second female  is Judi Dench ? I can't think of who the other female is though.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I think the second female  is Judi Dench ? I can't think of who the other female is though.*


JD it is!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> 24. Keith Richards
> 25. Julia Louis Dreyfus
> 26. Julia Roberts
> 27. Rodney Dangerfield
> ...


Hahaha you got em' all again Marg!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Hahaha you got em' all again Marg!


I tried find challenging ones, so you may struggle with the ones I posted, Pops.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

I believe 31 is Kirsten Dunst.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I believe 31 is Kirsten Dunst.....


You guessed right, KD it is!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I tried find challenging ones, so you may struggle with the ones I posted, Pops.


Awww gee thanks....already feeling like a loser here, hahhahah


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

31 is maybe Andy Griffith (???)
34 is an actor but have no idea of his name.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> 31 is maybe Andy Griffith (???)


Not AG, but good guess, Pops!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

*35.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

*36.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 9, 2020)

Pops

I'm absolutely pooped tonight, but will be back tomorrow alive and kicking and craving more! 

That will allow you a little time to ponder.

Wishing you a wonderful evening!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

*37.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Pops
> 
> I'm absolutely pooped tonight, but will be back tomorrow alive and kicking and craving more!
> 
> ...


Okay Marg, nighty nite and hope you sleep well xo


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2020)

35 Harrison Ford

36 George Bush Jnr


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Tish said:


> 35 Harrison Ford
> 
> 36 George Bush Jnr


You got em both right Tish


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

any guesses who #37 is?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

*37*.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

*38.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

*39.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

*40.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

*37. ozzy osbourne

40. Sammy Junior*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *37. ozzy osbourne
> 
> 40. Sammy Junior*


You got em Holly


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Anybody up for guessing 38 and 39?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

Is 39 Victoria Beckham ?


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2020)

37 is the prince of darkness Ozzy Osborne


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2020)

*38 is Nicholas Cage ?*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Is 39 Victoria Beckham ?


No it's not Holly.....clue, her initials are SB..


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2020)

39. Sandra Bullock

40. Sammy Davis Jnr


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *38 is Nicholas Cage ?*


You got it SC


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Tish said:


> 39. Sandra Bullock
> 
> 40. Sammy Davis Jnr


Yep both right Tish


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

*41.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

*42.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

*43.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

42. Benedict Timothy Carlton Cumberbatch
43. Rod Stewart?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> 42. Benedict Timothy Carlton Cumberbatch
> 43. Rod Stewart?


Right O Marg


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

*44.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

37 has me stumped, Pops!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

*45. This might be a duplicate.....*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *44.*
> 
> View attachment 127429


Sergeant Schultz (Hogan's Heroes)?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *45. This might be a duplicate.....*
> View attachment 127430


The Boss (Bruce Springsteen)?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> 37 has me stumped, Pops!


Already been guessed.....Ozzie Ozbourn......bet you know who 41 is!!!!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sergeant Schultz (Hogan's Heroes)?


Nope....clue, it's a tv comedian from back then......


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Already been guessed.....Ozzie Ozbourn......bet you know who 41 is!!!!


37 looks like a woman, Pops.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> The Boss (Bruce Springsteen)?


Correct-o you are


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Nope....clue, it's a tv comedian from back then......


Benny Hill!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> 37 looks like a woman, Pops.


That's wild Ozzie for ya.....never listened to his music or any other wild rock bands.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Benny Hill!


Yay it sure is.....that show cracked me up....would never let my younger kids watch it tho.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> That's wild Ozzie for ya.....never listened to his music or any other wild rock bands.....


Revisit page 5, Pops, 37 is a woman. She has a tattoo on her shoulder.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

34 on page 4, is William H. Macy!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Revisit page 5, Pops, 37 is a woman. She has a tattoo on her shoulder.


Oh yeah, a famous actress....initials are MF....and I goofed up with two pics as #37, geez....now my counting skills are slipping, lol....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> 34 on page 4, is William H. Macy!


Forgive me Marg but I never heard of him


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Anyone wanna guess #41.....clue is three of em'.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Anyone wanna guess #41.....clue is three of em'.....


*
Is it the 3 stooges ?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Oh yeah, a famous actress....initials are MF....and I goofed up with two pics as #37, geez....now my counting skills are slipping, lol....



*The only name with MF I can think of is Mia Farrow ?*


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 10, 2020)

All too easy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

46.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

47.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Is it the 3 stooges ?*


The Stooges it is Sassycakes


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> All too easy.


Can you post some unrecognizable folks for us @fmdog44 to make it more fun and interesting?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *The only name with MF I can think of is Mia Farrow ?*




Not Mia Farrow.....keep guessing....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

46 is Madds Mikkelsen....luved him in tv series Hannibal.....
47 have no idea and prob never heard of him Marg, lol.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> 46 is Madds Mikkelsen....luved him in tv series Hannibal.....


You guessed him, Pops!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

*48.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

*49.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

*50.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

48. Bill Murray?
49. ?
50. Tom Hanks?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

*51.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> 46 is Madds Mikkelsen....luved him in tv series Hannibal.....
> 47 have no idea and prob never heard of him Marg, lol.....


Oh, Pops, I just know you know who number 47 is.

When you hear the name the bells and whistles will go off!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> 48. Bill Murray?
> 49. ?
> 50. Tom Hanks?


Those are correct Marg....clue for 49 - famous young actress....
I'm on the search for folks from the 50's and not so much current.....seems they only made cartoon characters of them way back when.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *51.*
> View attachment 127506


Lawrence Welk?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 10, 2020)

52.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Lawrence Welk?


A one and a two and a.....its Welk...luved watching his show with the fam in black and white, then color


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)

Is 52 Hugh Laurie?.....never watched many of his tv shows but he's a good actor.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)

*53.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)

*54.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)

*55.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> 47.



*Is this Orson Wells ?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2020)

*Is 49 Taylor Swift ?*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 11, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Is 49 Taylor Swift ?*


No its not Sassy.....keep guessing....clue - her initials are SJ....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Is this Orson Wells ?*


OW it is! You guessed him.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

49. Has me stumped...
53. Gloria Estafan?
54. Bill Gates? 
55. ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 12, 2020)

49. Scarlett Johannsen (sp?)


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Pinky said:


> 49. Scarlett Johannsen (sp?)


You got it Pinky


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> 49. Has me stumped...
> 53. Gloria Estafan?
> 54. Bill Gates?
> 55. ?


49 was guessed above.....53 and 54 are correct Marg 
Hint: 55 is an older famous singer with as a trio group.....


----------



## Pinky (Oct 12, 2020)

55. Diana Ross?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

*56.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

*57.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

*58.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Pinky said:


> 55. Diana Ross?


Yes, my baby love


----------



## Pinky (Oct 12, 2020)

56. Sam Waterston (sp?)
57. Nicole Kidman .. or .. Candice Bergen
58. Paul McCartney


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Pinky said:


> 56. Sam Waterston (sp?)
> 57. Nicole Kidman .. or .. Candice Bergen
> 58. Paul McCartney


56 is a Sam, but not Waterston....57 is Nicole Kidman.....and 58 is ole Paul


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

*59.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

*60.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

*61.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

56 & 59 have me stumped...

60 is Aretha Franklin
61 is Rod Stewart


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

62. 



63. 



64.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 12, 2020)

56.
Sam Elliot


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Pepper said:


> 56.
> Sam Elliot


Right you are Pepper


----------



## Pepper (Oct 12, 2020)

62.
Henry Kissinger
63.
Bryan Cranston


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> 56 & 59 have me stumped...
> 
> 60 is Aretha Franklin
> 61 is Rod Stewart


56 was just guessed correctly and 59 is a Spanish actor.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Is 64 maybe Kevin Spacey (??).....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Is 64 maybe Kevin Spacey (??).....


You guessed him right, Pops!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

*65.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

*66.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *66.*
> 
> View attachment 127896


Liberace?

He always reminded me of Dracula.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

*67.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *67.*
> 
> View attachment 127897


Sophia Loren?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 12, 2020)

*59 is Antonio Banderas. 

And I think 61 is Barry Manilow, not Rod Stewart... his hair is too tame for Rod, lol*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Liberace?
> 
> He always reminded me of Dracula.


Hahaha or a woman, lol...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sophia Loren?


That's it Marg


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> *59 is Antonio Banderas. *


Yes it is Cinnamon


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *65.*
> View attachment 127894


Could this be Bruce Willis?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

*68.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Could this be Bruce Willis?


Sure ist, what a big jaw you have Brucie, hahha....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

*69.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

*70.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Pepper said:


> 56.
> Sam Elliot


Sam the man it is


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> *59 is Antonio Banderas.
> 
> And I think 61 is Barry Manilow, not Rod Stewart... his hair is too tame for Rod, lol*


59 is correct and so is 61....good job


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Could this be Bruce Willis?


Glad to see someone else repeating themselves besides me Marg....you already guessed this one, hahha....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 13, 2020)

We have 68, 69 and 70 left to guess.....any takers?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 13, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> We have 68, 69 and 70 left to guess.....any takers?


I'm back, Pops! 

68, I can't even conjure up an educated guess...
69, is Billy Joel
70, Angelica Huston?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 13, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm back, Pops!
> 
> 68, I can't even conjure up an educated guess...
> 69, is Billy Joel
> 70, Angelica Huston?


68 was an entertainer back in the 50's
69 is indeed Billy Joel who liked the Uptown Girl, lol....
70 is also a former entertainer from, I think, the 40's and 50's.....good luck!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 13, 2020)

68.  Eartha Kitt?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> 68.  Eartha Kitt?


Correct Pinky.....the lady with the distinctive voice


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 20, 2020)

*70.*








*
Still got this one to guess.... a former entertainer from, I think, the 40's and 50's.....good luck!...initials are JR as in Jane, lol....*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 20, 2020)

*71.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 20, 2020)

*72.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 20, 2020)

*73.*


----------



## jerry old (Oct 20, 2020)

# 70 Susan Hayward-nah, but similar, looking, looking-nope boobs too big, jane russell?
72-jimmy fallon or the other late night talk host
73  flying saucer chasers and other hooya, name, names names?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2020)

70. Jane Russell
71. Smokey Robinson?
73. Scully & Mulder from The X-Files


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2020)

I can't keep up! But these are hilarious!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

So happy to see you resurrected this, Pops!

O had it on my mind yesterday and was going to pull it up, but got so preoccupied with my day that I forgot.

74.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

75.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

76.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 20, 2020)

jerry old said:


> # 70 Susan Hayward-nah, but similar, looking, looking-nope boobs too big, jane russell?
> 72-jimmy fallon or the other late night talk host
> 73  flying saucer chasers and other hooya, name, names names?


You got it Jerry....70 is indeed Jane Russell
72 is Jimmy Fallon and I see his name on the coffee mug.....noticed it just now, duh, lol....
73 You're definitely guessing in the right direction....tv show lots of us luved.....


----------



## jerry old (Oct 20, 2020)

wrong


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 20, 2020)

Pinky said:


> 70. Jane Russell
> 71. Smokey Robinson?
> 73. Scully & Mulder from The X-Files


Right on Pinky....you're good at this!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 20, 2020)

jerry old said:


> john tralota sp;;


Nope keep guessing ....was he posted here maybe earlier, I dunno, lol.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 20, 2020)

Is 74 James Cameron?
75 kinda looks like Ron Howard....
and 76 might be George Hamilton....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Is 74 James Cameron?
> 75 kinda looks like Ron Howard....
> and 76 might be George Hamilton....


James it is, Pops! 

Try again on 75 and 76. LOL!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)

*76.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)

*77.*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 21, 2020)

You got two # 76’s.   The female is Bette Midler. No idea who the guy with the chin is haha


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> You got two # 76’s.   The female is Bette Midler. No idea who the guy with the chin is haha


Bette Midler it is CS ....sorry for the double numbers....wanna try for # 75 and 76 from Marge's post?


----------



## jerry old (Oct 21, 2020)

# 77, hint was boss of detective type crime show, 4 cast members-have no idea what his name is.....


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 21, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Bette Midler it is CS ....sorry for the double numbers....wanna try for # 75 and 76 from Marge's post?



totally clueless @PopsnTuff, lol.  They appear to have something to do with the Marvel franchise about which I Know Nothing


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)

Clue: 77 was a martial arts expert in his films....initials are S.S.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)

*78.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)

*79.*


----------



## jerry old (Oct 21, 2020)

77-steven segal


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)

*80.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)

jerry old said:


> 77-steven segal


Yay, woo hoo you got it Jerry!


----------



## jerry old (Oct 21, 2020)

80   bill Murry, not sure


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 21, 2020)

jerry old said:


> 80   bill Murry, not sure


Correct again


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 26, 2020)

Anybody wanna guess who #79 is?  Hint: a rock and blues singer who is now 75 years old....initials are E.C.....


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2020)

Not Elvis Costello. But who can it be?
Maybe Eric Clapton?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 26, 2020)

78.  David Bowie
79.  Eric Clapton, for sure @RadishRose


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 26, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Not Elvis Costello. But who can it be?
> Maybe Eric Clapton?


Yep Rose it is Clapton....Change the world and Layla


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> 78.  David Bowie
> 79.  Eric Clapton, for sure @RadishRose


Bowie is correct Pepper....Cha, Cha, Cha, Changes


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 26, 2020)

*81.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 26, 2020)

*82.*


----------



## jerry old (Oct 26, 2020)

Kathy Segal-not sure of first name (Peg on "Married with Children-never knew what other roles she played)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 27, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Kathy Segal-not sure of first name (Peg on "Married with Children-never knew what other roles she played)


So close, Jerry... Katey Sagal.

If you're anything like my husband, she made your heart go pitter-patter, too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 27, 2020)

This is great!

I got sidetracked with life and totally forget about this thread.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Kathy Segal-not sure of first name (Peg on "Married with Children-never knew what other roles she played)


Very good Jerry....she was such a dysfunctional hoot, lol....Peg Bundy and Al.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

# 82 should be recognizable from the movie screens.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> # 82 should be recognizable from the movie screens.....


You mean 81, Pops?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2020)

Pepper said:


> 78.  David Bowie
> 79.  Eric Clapton, for sure @RadishRose


I can't believe it! I got one.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

*83.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You mean 81, Pops?


Oh yeah Marg, 81....I'm losing count, lol....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

*84.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

*85.*


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *56.*
> 
> View attachment 127865


Sam Elliot.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *85.*
> View attachment 130524


Bette Davis


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *83.*
> View attachment 130521


Nancy Pelosi


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2020)

#19 is Daniel Craig


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *68.*
> View attachment 127898


Earth Kitt


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Clue: 77 was a martial arts expert in his films....initials are S.S.


Steven Seagall


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

@Lewkat, all your answers are correct and have been guessed already .....but have fun with the rest


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Nancy Pelosi


Pelosi is right


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Bette Davis


You got it....Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

*86.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

*87.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

*88.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Any guesses on #81.....his initials are M.M....


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> 46 is Madds Mikkelsen....luved him in tv series Hannibal.....
> 47 have no idea and prob never heard of him Marg, lol.....


47 is Orson Welles.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm back, Pops!
> 
> 68, I can't even conjure up an educated guess...
> 69, is Billy Joel
> 70, Angelica Huston?


68 is Eartha Kitt


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Any guesses on #81.....his initials are M.M....



Is it Matthew Mcconaughey


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Is it Matthew Mcconaughey


You got it Sassay....such a good actor and easy on the eyes, lol....


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)

*84 Billy Bob Thorton*
*86 Ray Charles*
*87 Ellen De Gennerous
88 Danny Devita*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *84 Billy Bob Thorton*
> *86 Ray Charles*
> *87 Ellen De Gennerous
> 88 Danny Devita*


All correct Sassy, except for #84.....famous actor with initials T. L......


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

*Hey Sassy....guess who this is? lol.....*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)

Is 84 Tommy Lee Jones ?


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 27, 2020)

Did anyone ever figure out who #37 is?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)

*The Tattoo on the back reminds me of Megan Fox. Is she # 37 !*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *Hey Sassy....guess who this is? lol.....*
> 
> View attachment 130534




*Is it Billy Bob Thorton ?*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Is it Billy Bob Thorton ?*


Hahah yes, I posted it just for you


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Did anyone ever figure out who #37 is?


Already been guessed Lew.....its Megan Fox


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Is 84 Tommy Lee Jones ?


You got it....great actor in so many films


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

*89.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

*90.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

*91.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Any guesses on #86....a song man with initials R. C.......


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)

*Is 91 Don Rickles ?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Any guesses on #86....a song man with initials R. C.......




*Is it Ray Charles ?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)

*I'm really enjoying this thread. #90 has me Baffled ,any hints.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Is 91 Don Rickles ?*


Don it is....was such a funny guy


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Is it Ray Charles ?*


Right on.....Ray it is


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I'm really enjoying this thread. #90 has me Baffled ,any hints.*


So glad you're having fun Sassy.....A sexy Welsh singer the women all swooned over.....pic might not look like him but his initials are T.J.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2020)

Any guesses on 89?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 28, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Any guesses on #81.....his initials are M.M....



Others guessed correctly


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 28, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Any guesses on 89?


Famous actress with initials of S. J. P.......


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2020)

Sara Jessica Parker 89


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> So glad you're having fun Sassy.....A sexy Welsh singer the women all swooned over.....pic might not look like him but his initials are T.J.....




*The only welsh singer I can think of with the initials TJ is Tom Jones  ,but it doesn't look like him but that would be my guess.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

83. Nancy Pelosi?
84. Tommy Lee Jones
85. Can't think of her name but I know her!
87. Ellen?
88. Danny DeVito 

All real good ones, Pops!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 28, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Sara Jessica Parker 89


You got it Rose


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 28, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *The only welsh singer I can think of with the initials TJ is Tom Jones  ,but it doesn't look like him but that would be my guess.*


Yep its Tom Jones....whats new pussycat


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

*93.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

*94.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

*95.*


----------



## Pepper (Oct 29, 2020)

93.  Steven Tyler
94.  David Letterman


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> 93.  Steven Tyler
> 94.  David Letterman


Not Steven Tyler, Pepper....its actually a woman, which he looks like anyways, hahha.....
94 is Letterman....was such a great late nite host


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

*96.*


----------



## Pepper (Oct 29, 2020)

93.  Liv Tyler?
She looks like her dad.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 29, 2020)

96, not 94:
Omar Shariff


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> 96, not 94:
> Omar Shariff


Yes she does but its not her....keep guessing....
And Omar is correct....my Mom had such a crush on him back in the day


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 29, 2020)

93 = Jennifer Garner


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> 93 = Jennifer Garner


Correct


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

Any guesses for #95?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

*97.*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 29, 2020)

95 = Sharon Stone?
Wild Guess, I really have no idea lol


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

*98.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> 95 = Sharon Stone?
> Wild Guess, I really have no idea lol


Correct C...a good actress


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

*99.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2020)

*Is 97 Betty White and 
98 Don Knotts*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2020)

*99 Looks like Uma Thurman*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Is 97 Betty White and
> 98 Don Knotts*


Right you are on both Sassy....I still call him Barney Fife


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *99 Looks like Uma Thurman*


Right again.....another great actress


----------



## jerry old (Oct 29, 2020)

did not know who # 93 or 99 were, but boy-they need plastic


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

93. Singer and guitar player for Aerosmith?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> 93. Singer and guitar player for Aerosmith?


It was already guessed Marg....Jennifer Garner


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> It was already guessed Marg....Jennifer Garner


My apologies.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2020)

I told my friend how much fun I was having on this thread so she sent me one to guess. When I looked at it I laughed so much. Did she really think this was a tough one. Heck even my husband knew who they were.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2020)

*I really miss playing this game. I hope we see more !*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2020)

*I just found this one.*


----------

